# 38mm Head with a twist.



## Mirage_Man (May 30, 2009)

This head was a design collaboration between myself and Daniel (easilyled). Daniel wanted me to make a unique 38mm reflector based head to go on one of TB's famous croc 18650 bodies. During the making of the head I screwed up and just about trashed the project but didn't. The result is the unique bezel design. It's strange how screw ups can become something really special.


----------



## darkzero (May 30, 2009)

I was waiting to see what this beauty was going to look like. Absolutely gorgeous, never expected that! Awsome job! :twothumbs


----------



## easilyled (May 30, 2009)

Wow I'm speechless. That's amazing work Brian and has exceeded all my expectations. 

I think they call this serendipity. :thumbsup:

Many thanks for all the time you put into making this beauty.


----------



## chipwillis (May 30, 2009)

Great work. I need to save some money and get an order in.............:thumbsup:


----------



## Mirage_Man (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. It's nice to have my hard work appreciated.

Thought some of you might like to see some pics I took during machining. Obviously there's a lot more that I didn't take pictures of. But at least there's a few.


----------



## FrogmanM (May 30, 2009)

Another amazing piece of Ti from Brian, awesome job!

-Mayo


----------



## Icarus (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice Brian! :twothumbs


----------



## PEU (Jun 1, 2009)

Very Nice Brian!


Pablo


----------



## wquiles (Jun 1, 2009)

Simply awesome - great job dude!

Will


----------



## ICUDoc (Jun 1, 2009)

WOW! Where's the join in the first photo? Invisible I reckon. Do you make the head in two pieces then assemble before the outside work is done?
Good job.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Guys.



ICUDoc said:


> Do you make the head in two pieces then assemble before the outside work is done?



Yup.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice save!


----------



## Ganp (Jun 5, 2009)

Beautiful work Brian.:bow: And great photo's too.

Colin.

PS. Can you please stop posting pictures of your chuck now - I'm feeling very inadequate :green:


----------



## Flo1 (Jun 5, 2009)

That head looks fantastic! Well done! :twothumbs


----------



## darkzero (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm honored to be given the priveledge of giving life to this special light. 

This special light requires a special LE. Although this head is an Aleph style, it's a custom which requires a custom fitted LE which needed to be shorter than the common Aleph LE. A XRcan was shortened from top & bottom of the threads in order to fit the head & to allow the head to mate the body "seamlessly". Because the XRcan was shortened it also had to be bored deeper using a custom heatsink to allow the P7 to sit lower in the XRcan.

The owner wanted a P7 to be driven at least 2A on high using a Draco UI FLuPIC. This was a task in itself since the Draco UI does not have direct drive burst & because of the shorter LE there was limited space for the modified/boosted FLuPIC. I delivered what was asked & to do so was not the easiest thing to do as you will see in the photos below.

This is by far the most beautiful light I have ever worked on yet! I'm not so sure it can be topped? Excellent work by Brian (MM) & Scott (TB) as well as great tastes from the owner! Hope the owner enjoys! :wave:


-Mirage_Man Ti 38mm head
-TranquillityBase Ti 18650 body
-Erin Ti tailcap
-Erin 38mm reflector
-SSC P7 DSXOJ
-Modified FLuPIC Draco v2 UI
-Modified XRcan & custom heatsink
-2.5A high (2.7A peak), 13ma low w/ AW 18650


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 23, 2009)

NOW THAT IS BEATIFUL!!

Amazing work by all!!


----------



## easilyled (Jun 23, 2009)

Fantastic work once again Will. I am privileged that you agreed to do it for me.
I am fortunate enough to have witnessed your exemplary work on many occasions now and CPF is blessed by your talent.
Many thanks for bringing all your skill, precision and expertise to bear. :twothumbs

Thanks once again to Mirage_Man for one of the nicest heads I've seen, TB for his superb TBSB bodies
and to erin0919 for the nice tailcap housing and reflector.


----------



## Hockeymoose (Jun 23, 2009)

That's not work, but art!


----------



## chipwillis (Jun 23, 2009)

O, I love Titanium, that set-up is outstanding. Only problem is that it's not mine.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 23, 2009)

chipwillis said:


> O, I love Titanium, that set-up is outstanding. Only problem is that it's not mine.



That's what I think whenever I look at your lights too.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jun 23, 2009)

Just when I think that I've reached a plateau of being impressed by lights, something like this comes along and amazes me all over again. Great effort by all involved and kudos to Easily for his outstanding taste. I'm very very very jealous.


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 24, 2009)

Amazing!!! :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## easilyled (Jul 6, 2009)

Its arrived and now that I have it in my hands, I'm even more impressed. :twothumbs

I am running out of superlatives in trying to describe it.
Thanks once again to Mirage_Man and darkzero for their superb art.

The head is noticeably smaller/more compact than that of a standard Aleph-3 head and all the joins are completely seamless. 
The flutes and crenelations are subtle and quite shallow and the inside taper at the top of the head allows for maximum light emergence
so that there is no "choking" as is commonly the case.

darkzero's L.E is equally amazing in its construction and the P7 resides in the modified reflector as tightly as humanly possible.
The reflector looks completely untouched even though the hole was enlarged.
There is no dust or blemishes whatsoever.
The beam is virtually devoid of artifacts/donuts.


----------



## jar3ds (Jul 7, 2009)

dang.... good to see brian is still busting out awesome craftmanship... 

I bought a million HA maglites from him back in the day! 

I love to see what people are doing with the P7...


----------



## Changchung (Jul 7, 2009)

What a piece of art...  speechless...


----------



## Icarus (Jul 7, 2009)

Great job Will!  and beautiful light! :twothumbs


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 23, 2009)

This looks as close to PERFECTION as it gets :twothumbs


----------

